# RMx650! Ersatzteil auch defekt



## metigel94 (22. Mai 2016)

Moin Leute,

ich habe mir vor 4 Wochen einen PC zusammen gebaut und gleichzeitig ein neues RMx 650Watt von Corsair gekauft. 
Das Problem war, dass mir, wenn der PC länger nicht an gewesen war und ich dann die Steckerleiste angeschaltet habe, die Sicherung raus geflogen ist.
Dies habe ich bei Corsair beanstandet, auf deren Website und habe mich für einen Express-Austausch entschieden. So weit so gut...

Am Freitag habe ich nun das neue Netzteil bekommen und der Fehler war auch behoben. Das hat mich natürlich sehr gefreut. Doch nach 2 tägigem Gebrauch des Netzteils, ist mir nun aufgefallen,
dass der Lüfter unter Last anfängt zu klackern, als wenn das Lager nicht ganz sauber ist oder die Blätter gegen etwas gegen kommen. 

Was soll ich jetzt machen???
Ich würde ja das Ersatzteil wieder reklamieren, doch ich kann und will den Rückversand der kaputt ausgelieferten!! Netzteile nicht 2 mal bezahlen. 
Das ich einmal 45€!! für den Rückversand bezahlen muss, stößt mir schon sauer auf. Aber 2 mal 45€ dafür dass mir kaputte Geräte geschickt wurden?? Nein!

Der Corsair Support ist ja leider sehr schwer erreichbar, bzw. nicht grade zu adäquaten Zeiten. Meint ihr ich da kann da irgendwas machen? 
Denn ich finde es  wirklich nicht okay, dass ich dafür bezahlen muss, das mir defekte Geräte geschickt werden.


----------



## RubySoho (22. Mai 2016)

Du kannst es ja mal hier probieren:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/176

Gruss Ruby


----------



## metigel94 (22. Mai 2016)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Du kannst es ja mal hier probieren:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/corsair/176
> 
> Gruss Ruby




... In dem von dir genannten Forum liegt dieser Post!


----------



## RubySoho (22. Mai 2016)

Hahaha
Tja,wer lesen kann.....
Ich geh mich dann mal schämen...


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2016)

Du musst 45€ für den Versand bezahlen?
Schon happig.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. Mai 2016)

Hi metigel94,

lass mich raten. Versand aus der Schweiz oder Österreich nach Holland? Ich habe die Preise nicht im Kopf, aber bei erneuter Beanstandung lassen wir das Netzteil bei dir abholen und du bekommst ein Neues. Normal hättest du aber auch den Weg über deinen Händler zur Reklamation wählen können. 45 Euro Versand ist schon sehr extrem und ich hätte es nicht gezahlt.

 Du hast ja ein Support Ticket, wenn du den Austausch über uns gemacht hast. Die Ticketnummer schreibst du mir bitte hier bei deiner Antwort mit rein. Wenn du in diesem Ticket einen Kommentar hinterlässt, bekommst in der Regel auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine Antwort (max. 1 Tag). Ich bin mir daher nicht sicher, warum die Erreichbarkeit für dich nun besonders schwer ist.

Viele Grüße


----------

